# Oh the weather outside is...



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Soggy. These forecasts are bringing back unpleasant memories from last hay season.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Which is why I'm looking at buying a wrapper but jeez the prices of a convenient one is outpacing the basic ones.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

BWfarms said:


> Which is why I'm looking at buying a wrapper but jeez the prices of a convenient one is outpacing the basic ones.


If you find one that's reasonable, but in my neck of the woods let me know (thinking the same way, might need it sooner than I thought). Plus saves me shopping time.  I thought it was just me on the pricing of the convenient ones, too.

Larry


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Pretty much wraps everything up for the foreseeable future. They a re really proud of the square bale wrappers


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey, that's my forecast!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

HayMike said:


> Hey, that's my forecast!


Mine too.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Wet today....wet yesterday....prolly wet tomorrah


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm basically living in the new weather reality known as "Seattle" for 12 months now here in SE part of Trumpsylvania.
Hay is getting rare and pretty expensive
Just had a cheap skin flint horse owner prepay me for my last 6 decent round bales.
Prepay! 
During the off-season, I mow fields that can't be hayed. We can't get in to mow them. So money's getting tight!


----------

